# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Mercedes McQueen

## moonstorm

Tuesday, September 30 2008, 14:44 BST

By Simon Reynolds, Entertainment Reporter 


Jennifer Metcalfe has admitted that she feared being killed off in Hollyoaks after her character was diagnosed with HIV.

The 24-year-old, who plays Mercedes McQueen in the Chester-based soap, told the Daily Star that she sought reassurance from producers upon discovering her upcoming storyline.

She said: "When I heard I was like: 'Oh my God, they are going to kill me off.' So I went to see my producer as soon as I could and asked if they were going to kill Mercedes. Luckily they said no, which was a massive relief."

Metcalfe added that she has relished the challenges presented by her character's new storyline, saying: "I am thoroughly enjoying it, I hope there is more to come."

----------

lizann (30-09-2008)

----------


## lizann

So i take it Mercedes does not die in Niall's rampage

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

so mercedes has caught HIV from malachy then?

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Considering they had unprotected sex maybe. Pep's will reduce the risk of infection, but she's still at high risk.

----------


## tammyy2j

> so mercedes has caught HIV from malachy then?



I think you have wait 3 months to get test results (like Michaela when she was injected with heroin)

I hope its Tina that dies

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

You have two tests as the first test might not show the infection hence a 3 month wait. The second test will show up anything if it's present.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

does that mean that the first test may show a positive result?

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Yes it depends on your CD4 count.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

ok - not exactly sure what that means but i pretty much get the gist

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Basically it's a marker of whether or not you have HIV/AIDS. It can show up on your first test, as you may have been infected a while without knowing so. If you have been recently infected with the virus and go for a test straight away, the test may show up negative even though you might be infected. Therefore a 3 month follow-up test is a definte diagnosis of having the disease.

----------


## tammyy2j

Source Daily Star

SEXPOT Mercedes McQueen is heading for her second marriage.

Lover Malachy Fisher is to pop the question to the feisty babe.

Brave Mercedes sticks by Malachy (Glen Wallace, 22) in his hour of need after discovering he is HIV positive.

And we can reveal that the brunette beauty, played by Jennifer Metcalfe, 24,  agrees to tie the knot with her hunk.

This week Mercedes discovers she might have the disease after having unprotected sex with Malachy.

She undergoes tough medical tests to make sure she has not contracted HIV and we are keeping her diagnosis a secret so we do not spoil it for fans.

But after being left dumbstruck by the news, Mercedes comes round and agrees to stand by her man. We can reveal that the wedding will take place later this year.

Mercedes has been married once before, to Russ Owen (Stuart Manning, 25) but that ended in tears.
And that is just the way Jennifer likes it.

She told us: âI think Mercedes is better when she is on her own causing as much chaos as she possibly can.

âI canât see her settling down for very long. Sheâll get itchy feet and then it will be on to the next adventure.

âAlthough I think the HIV scare may put her off sleeping with loads of men, it may cure her sex addiction.â

----------

moonstorm (03-10-2008), StarsOfCCTV (03-10-2008)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

wow i have to say to stand by a guy who knows he has a killer disease but instead of telling you he puts your life at risk also is a pretty big thing. Like kris said to him he is a potential murderer

----------


## Chris_2k11

I have a feeling they might kill Malachy off to shock viewers. He's not really someone who I can see being around long term.

----------


## Abbie

wow I had know idea she would do that, but good on her

----------


## lizann

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/soapersta...-up-the-aisle/

HEREâS a sight Hollyoaks fans never thought they would see â Mercedes McQueen marrying for the second time.

The racy babe (Jennifer Metcalfe, 24) ties the knot with her Irish lover Malachy Fisher in Belfast.

But the trip up the aisle doesnât run smoothly as Malachy (Glen Wallace, 22) accuses her of cheating in the hours before the wedding.

Luckily the sex addict convinces him that she is faithful and they eventually get hitched.

An insider said: âAs this is her second wedding, letâs hope it lasts longer than the first.â

----------


## Abbie

Awww I like Mercedes now

----------


## kelly99

aww thats good .... i like both of them

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks' Nicole Barber-Lane has hinted at an upcoming baby story between her screen daughter and son-in-law. 

Barber-Lane, who plays McQueen mum Myra, suggested that Mercedes's (Jennifer Metcalfe) and Malachy's (Glen Wallace) thoughts will turn to parenthood in the coming weeks. 

Speaking to DS at the Inside Soap Awards launch in Manchester, she said: "Mercedes and Malachy... there's something going to be happening with them and it's a bit worrying for Myra. But it all sorts itself out in the end..."

She added: "I don't know how much I can tell you! Well... they get a little bit maternal. That's all I can say."

Of her other screen daughter Michaela's (Hollie-Jay Bowes) comedic relationship with Zak (Kent Riley), she smiled: "I think they're a perfect pairing, absolutely perfect. They're such fun together, great on screen. They're a great comedy couple."

----------

sykegirl1 (08-07-2009)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is she ever going to get her comeuppance, she gets away with everything 

Her shelf life in Hollyoaks is well well past it's sell by date, kill her off once and for all  :Angry:

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Jennifer Metcalfe has reportedly signed a new contract keeping her on the soap for at least another year.

Bosses were apparently determined to keep the 29-year-old who plays Mercedes McQueen.

Metcalfe has also been promised that her character will be involved in some 'explosive' storylines.

A Hollyoaks insider said to the Daily Star: "Mercedes has some great plotlines coming."

Metcalfe joined the cast of Hollyoaks in 2006. Mercedes will be involved in a public catfight with sister Carmel later this week when they clash over Chez Chez.

Other recent storylines have seen her involved in a dangerous money-making scheme with Clare Devine. 

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

----------


## lizann

is she dead?

----------


## tammyy2j

> is she dead?


  Spoiler:    She isn't unfortunately

----------

moonstorm (05-09-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## moonstorm

Damn!  He can't be a very good doctor, that's two women he thought he had killed and hadn't.  Maybe he should stop next time and check for a pulse!

----------


## lizann

how many lives has mercedes got

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks stars Jennifer Metcalfe and Greg Wood have discussed their characters' upcoming storyline, which will see Mercedes' life in danger when Trevor threatens her. 

Viewers will see Mercedes become reluctant to share the payout that she received from husband Doctor Browning's life insurance with anyone, and Trevor Royle soon catches up with her while she is on a spa break.

Trevor is desperate to get his hands on the money in order to rescue Grace, who is being held hostage by Ray following a drug deal going wrong.

Metcalfe said to Inside Soap: "She wants the cash for herself. Even when Mercedes has a gun pointed at her, she refuses to give any money to Trevor. 

"She only pretends she is doing the bank transfer. But he catches her out by ringing her while she is meant to be calling the bank.

"There is no way Mercedes will go down without a fight. She knows what Trevor is capable of, but that won't stop her pushing his buttons. Mercedes has waited a long time for this cash - and she's not prepared to give it up."

Wood added that Trevor and Fraser will go to any lengths to get the money from Mercedes, meaning her life could be in serious danger.

He said: "Initially Trevor and Fraser hatch a plan to befriend her and con the money out of her. But things get a bit more tense and the stakes are upped.

"Trevor wants the money put into the bank, but as Mercedes would know what had happened, that problem needs to be buried."


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2nAGewmo4

----------


## tammyy2j

Mercedes McQueen causes more trouble for the Hollyoaks gangsters next week as she decides to blackmail Trevor Royle.

Feisty Mercedes (Jennifer Metcalfe) spots a quick money-making opportunity after Trevor is released from prison following new developments in Fraser Black's murder case.

Showing her ruthless side yet again, Mercedes warns Trevor (Greg Wood) that she plans to tell his on-off girlfriend Grace Black (Tamara Wall) that they slept together on the night of Fraser's death.

Mercedes makes it clear that she'll only keep quiet in exchange for Â£1,000, which Trevor reluctantly gives her as he feels backed into a corner over their secret.

A Hollyoaks source told Digital Spy: "Trevor hopes that he's done enough to save his relationship with Grace, but later in the week she has a furious outburst and attacks Mercedes in the village. Has she found out the truth?"

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

she is leaving

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Jennifer Metcalfe has praised her upcoming exit from the soap, teasing that it will be "fantastic".

It was announced over the summer that the actress would be bowing out from her role as Mercedes McQueen after eight years.

Speaking about her exit plot, Metcalfe said to Inside Soap: "I am very happy with Mercedes's departure - it's fantastic. I have always left my character in the writers' trustworthy hands and the stuff they have come up with has been great.

"It was a difficult decision to leave the show as I love being here every day. But as you know already, there are a few new McQueens in town and they are just what the doctor ordered. It is like they have been with us since day one and we are really privileged to have them."

Mercedes keeps everyone in order
Â© Lime Pictures
Mercedes keeps everyone in order

Hollyoaks will air spectacular scenes next week as the wedding of newcomers Porsche McQueen and Lockie Campbell ends in tragedy.

The McQueen family are all caught up in the drama as a train crashes and explodes in some of the biggest scenes in the show's history.

Staying tight-lipped on whether her character could lose her life in the tragedy, Metcalfe said: "It's a sad thought.

"I can't say too much but lives are on the line. It's very dramatic and very exciting."

----------

tammyy2j (04-11-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Her exit is next week

----------


## Perdita

s final scenes see her popular character in peril after she causes trouble once too often.

The latest drama in the village unfolds when Mercedes catches Freddie Roscoe and Lindsey Butterfield betraying Joe by sharing a secret kiss.

Never one to pass up an opportunity, Mercedes threatens to tell Joe everything unless Freddie (Charlie Clapham) buys her silence.

Mercedes is planning to leave the country once she has the cash, but her life is later left on the line when a sinister visitor arrives to see her.

Mercedes is being watched
Â© Lime Pictures
Mercedes is being watched

Mercedes is planning to leave the village
Â© Lime Pictures
Mercedes is planning to leave the village

A sinister figure visits Mercedes
Â© Lime Pictures
Freddie appears to be watching Mercedes

The next time viewers see Mercedes, her lifeless body is being dragged off away from the scene before someone starts a frantic clean-up operation.

Mercedes's lifeless body is dragged away
Â© Lime Pictures
Mercedes's lifeless body is dragged away

Evidence of the shock crime
Â© Lime Pictures
Evidence of the shock crime

The intruder starts a clean-up operation
Â© Lime Pictures
The intruder starts a clean-up operation

The huge storyline twist builds up to Friday's milestone 4,000th episode of Hollyoaks, in which the McQueens realise Mercedes is missing and the police launch a murder investigation - leaving prime suspect Freddie with some very difficult questions to answer.

Hollyoaks airs these scenes tonight (November 19) at 7pm on E4 and tomorrow (November 20) at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

----------

tammyy2j (19-11-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I wanted her dead and off the show but having Freddie the plank kill her is a terrible exit for her

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

The thing about her "murder" is that whilst the intruder wasn't shown on-screen whilst it happened and Freddie was shown at the end, is there a bit of sneaky sneaky going on here. If Hollyoaks wanted to tell us it was Freddie why not during the actual murder and not right at the end when he is running away? Has it been confirmed Freddie does kill Mercedes or is it just that he is there, which is obvious, but doesnt mean he did it.

----------


## tammyy2j

Jennifer Metcalfe has stayed tight-lipped over her shock exit storyline in a new interview about her departure from the soap.

Wednesday's E4 first look episode (November 19) saw the actress's character Mercedes McQueen go out with a bang as she appeared to have been murdered by Freddie Roscoe.


The act itself did not take place on screen, sparking much speculation and intrigue among viewers - but fans did see Mercedes's lifeless body being dragged away before a frantic clean-up operation began at the McQueen house.

Speaking in a Story of Mercedes video released by Hollyoaks, Metcalfe hinted that the exact details of what happened could stay under wraps for a while.

She said: "Mercedes's departure is totally shrouded in mystery. Running up to the week where she exits, she has really annoyed pretty much everyone in the village, so it's 'who's done it?' 

"Who has she got involved with? What's gone on off-screen? Is it all as it seems?"

Charlie Clapham, who plays Freddie, has also responded on Twitter to the fan reaction over his character's latest dark behaviour.

The mystery over Mercedes's sinister exit will continue on into Hollyoaks' milestone 4,000th episode, which will air on E4 on Thursday (November 20) and Channel 4 the following evening.

The McQueens are initially oblivious to any foul play, but it's not long before some worrying evidence comes to light and the police launch a murder investigation.

Metcalfe's departure from the role of Mercedes was announced in August following an eight-year run for the character.

----------


## lizann

she isn't dead she will be back next year

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> she isn't dead she will be back next year


Source?

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## lizann

new year's episode shows more about her "demise"

----------


## lizann

so grace "killed" her

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> so grace "killed" her


Well, its VERY unlikely she is still alive. An important question is why Freddie covered it up?

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Jennifer Metcalfe is returning to the soap as a regular cast member, Digital Spy can confirm.

The actress reappeared on screen at the end of Tuesday's E4 first look episode (February 17) following weeks of speculation over the fate of her popular character Mercedes McQueen.

Mercedes returns
Â© Lime Pictures
Mercedes returns

Mercedes appeared to have been killed off in November when she was stabbed at the McQueen house and subsequently disappeared. A flashback later revealed that gangster Grace Black was the mystery culprit.

However, Hollyoaks' latest E4 episode showed that Mercedes is not really dead and is actually hiding away in a luxury villa in Nice, France.

Grace is cunningly trying to set up Freddie Roscoe for the 'murder' of Mercedes. She revealed the truth to Freddie's older brother Joe (Ayden Callaghan) by sending him out to France to see Mercedes for himself.

Mercedes will feature in more scenes this week as the story behind her disappearance starts to be explained. Beyond that, Metcalfe will return to filming at Hollyoaks in March as a show regular.

Joe and Mercedes in Hollyoaks
Â© Lime Pictures

Joe and Mercedes in Hollyoaks
Â© Lime Pictures
Mercedes will feature in more scenes with Joe this week

Digital Spy can confirm that it was always the plan to bring back Mercedes following her mysterious exit at the end of last year.

Metcalfe chose to take a break from the Channel 4 soap but was always contracted to return. Her temporary exit was announced as a permanent departure in order to protect the secrecy surrounding the Mercedes storyline.

----------

lizann (18-02-2015), tammyy2j (17-02-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Mercedes McQueen will soon make her explosive return to Hollyoaks, and Jennifer Metcalfe has now promised that the popular character is back for good.

The actress took a break from her role as Mercedes late last year when the character appeared to have been killed off, but she reappears on screen as a regular cast member again from next week.

Trevor Royle is responsible for bringing Mercedes back to the village, as he wants to clear the name of his partner Grace Black after she was wrongly accused of murdering the feisty brunette.

Speaking to Soaplife about whether she will be sticking with Hollyoaks long-term, Metcalfe confirmed: "Yes, I am. I've loved my time off from the show, but I've come back with all guns blazing and I'm really excited about what's to come for Mercedes."

It doesn't take long for Mercedes to find herself at the centre of a high-stakes situation, as she gets caught in the crossfire of Freddie and Joe Roscoe's ongoing feud.


After Freddie ties the knot with Lindsey Butterfield, Grace considers taking the ultimate revenge by shooting her enemy. However, when Grace finally does the right thing and backs down, Freddie's brother Joe takes the gun and considers his own vengeful act.

Metcalfe added: "Mercedes ends up in The Dog car park when there's a stand-off between Grace, Freddie, Lindsey and Joe, who wants to shoot Freddie. If that happened, it would draw more attention to Mercedes's mess. And as much as she hates Freddie, she doesn't want him dead. So she whacks the gun out of Joe's hand.

"The gun goes off and Mercedes might take a bullet. You'll have to wait and see."

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks bosses are lining up a pregnancy storyline for Mercedes McQueen.

Jennifer Metcalfe's feisty character will soon announce that she is expecting a baby, shocking her family and sparking a juicy new summer plot for the Channel 4 soap.

Show chiefs are currently keeping tight-lipped about who the father of the unborn child is, but Joe Roscoe and Lockie Campbell are currently being tipped as the main two possibilities.

Mercedes slept with Joe (Ayden Callaghan) earlier this year when he tracked her down in France after learning that her 'murder' had been faked.

However, shock scenes airing in the summer will see Mercedes also catch Lockie's eye - despite his rocky marriage to her cousin Porsche.

A Hollyoaks source told Digital Spy: "Lockie has already made his mark in the village with his flirtatious ways, but he'll be pushing his luck even further this summer by working his way through the McQueen clan.

"As well as trying to get things back on track with Porsche, charming Lockie will share a kiss with John Paul after starting to flirt with him again. But when Lockie also falls into bed with Mercedes, could this have life-changing consequences?"

As Mercedes certainly isn't known for her maternal instinct, Hollyoaks fans will also be left to wonder whether she will decide to keep the baby or not.

Mercedes already has a young son called Bobby, but she has no contact with him as he is currently living in the US with his grandfather Carl Costello.

The insider added: "The arrival of a second child could be a chance for Mercedes to prove herself as a mother, but will she really want the responsibility of a baby?"

----------

lizann (31-05-2015), tammyy2j (31-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

she know by now if it were joe unless she sleeps with him again hope she does and it is his

----------

tammyy2j (31-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Jennifer Metcalfe has lifted the lid on a possible new romance for her character Mercedes McQueen, revealing that her pregnancy will bring her much closer to Joe Roscoe.

The pair are currently expecting a baby together after they had a one-night stand in France earlier this year.

Despite some initial doubts, Mercedes has recently decided to keep the baby and future episodes will see her help Joe as he aims to be walking again as quickly as possible.

Metcalfe explained: "Joe is still in the mix for Mercedes, but we haven't actually got together yet so it won't be on screen for a while. It's more of a friendship that they're building. It's a slow-burner and it's really nice.

"Joe is using a wheelchair and she's helping him to recover. She's really compassionate towards him. It's a nice, soft friendship that takes them by surprise when it starts becoming romantic.

"I think Mercedes is going to give motherhood a good go this time. I think it's her chance to make up for what happened with her son Bobby. She's really excited and I think she's up for it now that she's a bit more grown up."

Asked whether viewers will ever see Bobby again, the actress replied: "I don't know, it'd be great though. He's such a cute kid. I keep in touch with his mum and he's doing really well - he's got a little sister now."

In the meantime, Mercedes has another big love twist on the way. Next week's episodes see her caught kissing Lockie Campbell, the husband of her cousin Porsche.

Mercy's half-brother John Paul - who has also been having an affair with Lockie - is first to uncover the fling, leaving him stunned that Lockie seems to be working his way through the family.

Metcalfe added: "Mercedes and Lockie comes out of the blue on screen. We were literally reading the scripts and the next minute we were going behind some bins snogging. We were wondering, 'How did that happen?' They were probably drunk and just went for it because they can.

"I think she does feel guilty about Porsche, but only as guilty as Mercedes can feel guilty! There's not much love lost between her and Porsche. Maybe there is a little bit of a, 'Yeah, I'll get you back bitch!' just because of how horrible she is to her all the time!"

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Jennifer Metcalfe has warned fans not to expect a happy ending for her character Mercedes McQueen and mechanic Joe Roscoe.

The pair are currently expecting a baby together following a one-night stand earlier this year and their current friendship has been tipped to develop into more as time goes on.

However, speaking to Digital Spy about the new dynamic, Metcalfe admitted that it's only ever a matter of time before Mercedes hits the self-destruct button.

"The friendship with Joe is lovely at the moment and it's quite a new thing for Mercedes, because usually she's got her eyes firmly set on someone," the popular actress explained. "Even if she's getting on with someone she thinks, 'Right, let's just jump into bed together!' 

"I quite like that this one is really slow-burning. It does show a different side to Mercedes and that she can actually be friends with a man in the short-term.

"Maybe it could lead to more, as Mercedes always thinks she wants someone safe and someone loyal. When it boils down to it, though, I don't know if she really does! 

"I do think she's probably at her best with the Doctor Browning-type characters. It's good to show that she can have other relationships, but I just don't think she'd want to do it long-term!"

On Mercy's surprise pregnancy, she continued: "I think it's a great storyline. Mercedes is not the most maternal, so there's always going to be drama there. The only bad thing has been the baby bump because they're very hot and sweaty in the summer!

"Maybe it would be nice to show the audience that Mercedes can be a good mum this time, but I always think that she's at her best when she's being really irresponsible like she has been in the past."

Metcalfe returned to Hollyoaks with a bang earlier this year following a short break. Mercedes had appeared to be killed off in November when she was stabbed at home, but it later transpired that she had teamed up with Grace Black to fake her death and frame Freddie Roscoe.

The return of Mercedes is now up for the Best Shock Twist prize at the 2015 Inside Soap Awards, while Metcalfe herself is up for Sexiest Female.

Reflecting on the past few months, Metcalfe said: "It's been really fab. I started back again in March but since then it's been quite nice and steady with storylines. With the new storylines coming up, I'm going to be pretty busy again so I'm really looking forward to that. 

"Taking the time away from the show did exactly what I wanted it to do. It just made me come back refreshed and up for more juicy storylines. I loved the way Mercedes left and the way it allowed me to come back with a bang, so for the show to win Best Shock Twist would mean a lot. 

"It was difficult to keep it quiet that Mercedes wasn't really dead and that I was coming back, but we knew that it would only work if it was kept quiet. I'm the world's worst liar, but I did my best and managed to hold out for six months. It turns out I'm not such a bad liar after all!"

Hollyoaks is now building up to a huge week in October which will see the show mark its 20th anniversary. Highlights will include a white water pursuit stunt and the long-awaited reveal of the Gloved Hand Killer's identity.

Metcalfe said: "It's so good on set at the moment - there's a real buzz about reaching 20 years and we're going to be doing some show-stopping storylines that week. They have a big storyline running through the week and they're making sure that most people are in those episodes. I'm not that involved, so I do stick my nose in but not for long!

"I still haven't got a clue who the Gloved Hand Killer is - they'll probably surprise us, won't they? Whoever you think it is, they'll do the exact opposite. I actually think it'd be good if Silas came back and he was the one doing it all behind the scenes! He was fab!"


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...tml#ixzz3kIAnb

Are no females in soapland using contraceptives, know where to buy condoms or the morning after pill?  Every one night stand ends up with a pregnancy ...

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks will explore a stillbirth storyline next month as Mercedes McQueen's unborn baby dies, Digital Spy can reveal.

Show bosses have been working with expert charities while devising the sensitive plot.

Heartbreaking scenes in early November will see heavily-pregnant Mercedes confide in her half-brother John Paul (James Sutton) about how she hasn't felt her baby move since the previous day.

When the pair go to the hospital together to seek answers, a doctor breaks the sad news that Mercedes's baby boy has died. Mercedes is then told to prepare for a short stay in hospital, where she will be induced to give birth.

The emotional story will see the McQueens pull together to support Mercedes through the devastating experience, as well as exploring how it affects her relationship with the baby's father Joe Roscoe. It will also lead to the permanent return of Nicole Barber-Lane as Mercedes's mum Myra.

Hollyoaks have teamed up with pregnancy and stillbirth awareness charity Count the Kicks while working on the storyline. The charity aims to raise awareness of the simple things that mothers can do to monitor their baby's movements before birth. 

Digital Spy understands that Mercedes's storyline has been in the planning for several months. Stillbirth and neonatal death charity Sands were also involved in the thorough research process.

Jennifer Metcalfe, who plays Mercedes, commented: "I'm honoured to have been given this storyline to raise awareness of such an important cause. Count the Kicks is a fantastic charity, which aims to teach expectant mothers about noticing changes in their pregnancy to reduce the risk of stillbirth. And working with Sands has helped me understand how Mercedes would cope with life after her baby has died.

"Mercedes has already been through so much tragedy in her life, but the death of her son will show a much more fragile side to her character. The scripts are brilliantly written by Anna Clements and with the help of the two charities, I was able to really understand what Mercedes is going through."

Mercedes struggles to cope
Â© Lime Pictures

Mercedes struggles to cope
Â© Lime Pictures
Mercedes struggles to cope

Sands' bereavement support services manager Erica Stewart added: "We're pleased to have been approached by the researchers and writers at Hollyoaks for advice and help to ensure that this heartbreaking storyline is portrayed truthfully and sensitively.

"Stillbirth is not rare and it's a tragedy that can happen to anyone. Sadly thousands of babies die each year in the UK. In 2013, over 100 babies every week were stillborn or died soon after birth.

"For a show like Hollyoaks with a youth focus to be covering this devastating experience is a brilliant way of raising awareness of the issues surrounding baby death among a younger audience who may have not otherwise come across them."

Hollyoaks viewers will see the storyline begin on Tuesday, November 3 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.


digitalspy

----------

tammyy2j (27-10-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Mercedes McQueen and Joe Roscoe will hit the rocks next week shortly before their stillbirth tragedy.

It was announced over the weekend that the Channel 4 soap will be exploring a stillbirth storyline, which will see Mercedes (Jennifer Metcalfe) learn that her unborn baby has died.

Heartbreaking scenes will see heavily-pregnant Mercedes confide in her half-brother John Paul about how she hasn't felt her baby move since the previous day. 


Doctors will then confirm that Mercedes's baby boy has died and she has to prepare to be induced to give birth.

However, prior to receiving the tragic news, Mercedes's relationship with Joe will run into trouble when he learns that she has been unfaithful to him already.

Upcoming scenes will see Mercedes face temptation from her former flame Lockie Campbell. Viewers will see her kiss Lockie before running back to Joe after Lockie offends her.

When a furious Lockie tells Joe what they got up to, Mercedes attempts to cover her tracks by saying that she spent the day with John Paul but a hurt Joe refuses to forgive her, insisting that they are over.

Mercedes is quick to retaliate by lying to Joe that he isn't actually the father of her baby after all, but when she later confides in John Paul about her pregnancy fears, it's clear that she needs Joe more than ever.

As Mercedes reels in the aftermath of the devastating news that her baby has died, she realises that she needs Joe's supports and plans to reassure him that he is her son's father. 

However, after Mercedes goes to find Joe, she is devastated to find out that he decided to leave the village in the wake of their earlier argument. 


After walking through the maternity ward, Mercedes admits to the doctor that she can't do this alone and Nana, Theresa and John Paul are left to comfort her when she breaks down in their arms.

Mercedes will then face the most difficult time of her life as says a final goodbye to her son in hospital and decides to name him Gabriel.

As her family all rally around to support her, will Joe return to support a grief-stricken Mercedes, or will the tragedy serve to tear them further apart?


Hollyoaks have teamed up with pregnancy and stillbirth awareness charity Count the Kicks while working on Mercedes's heartbreaking storyline. Stillbirth and neonatal death charity Sands were also involved in the research process.

Hollyoaks airs these scenes next week on Channel 4.

----------


## Perdita

Jennifer Metcalfe has become one of Hollyoaks' most familiar faces over the years, and the actress hopes to stay on the soap for a whole lot longer. 

The star, who has played Mercedes McQueen since 2006, said that she feels "lucky" to have worked on the show for so long.

"I just feel so privileged I've had that job all through my 20s," she told the Daily Star.

"I feel I've learned so much and worked with some amazing people, so roll on the next 10. The producers do two or three quite big storylines with me a year and I'm lucky to have that."

She added: "What else can you put her through? She died and then came back after all! It just works. She's a character who just carries on all guns blazing."

A devastated Mercedes is admitted to hospital
Â© Lime Pictures

It was previously announced that Hollyoaks will explore a stillbirth storyline next month as Mercedes McQueen's unborn baby dies.

Speaking about the sensitive plot, Metcalfe said: "It was really hard to do and challenging as an actress. Filming it, I got that lump in my throat and that was it. By the end of it all, I was a mess. I was just sat there sobbing.

"When it came to playing it on set I did minimal rehearsals because I didn't want to wear out the true meaning of the words. The scripts were written so brilliantly that didn't have to dig deep to find that level of emotion. The words were all there on the page. I broke down every time."

digitalspy

----------


## lizann

silas comes back for her

----------


## tammyy2j

The clash between Mercedes McQueen and Joanne Cardsley is about to heat up dramatically in Hollyoaks as the scheming solicitor takes drastic action to turn Joe Roscoe even further against his ex. 

As Mercedes makes a shock discovery about the drugs that were found in her handbag on her hen night, Joanne continues to pursue Joe and deliberately smashes her own tail light to get his attention. As she persuades Joe to go for a drink with her, Mercedes sees them together and angrily accuses her rival of sabotage.

Mercedes makes it her mission to win Joe back but she hasnât counted on just how scheming Joanne can be. After a series of actions leaves Mercedes fuming, she arranges to meet Joanne, who later shows Joe a cut to her face and accuses Mercedes of being responsible.

Before Mercedes knows it, she has been served an injunction from Joe â how will she react as Joanneâs antics continue to pay off?

http://metro.co.uk/2016/10/11/hollyo...nasty-6177807/

----------

lizann (11-10-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks will explore "a really vulnerable" side of Mercedes McQueen in the aftermath of Joe Roscoe's tragic death.

Jennifer Metcalfe has spoken out about her popular character's future after Mercedes - thankfully - managed to survive the chaos and carnage of Hollyoaks' latest autumn stunt week.

Mercedes found herself in trouble when the fire started by Cameron Campbell spread to the mechanics of the ferris wheel, just when she and Joe were trapped at the top.

Speaking about the death of another one of Mercy's husbands, Jennifer explained: "Every time she goes through grieving for one of her husbands, she reacts very differently.

"What we've had with Joe is that we've seen a real maternal side to Mercedes. She was really ready for this. So now it's a completely different type of grieving from what we've seen before.

"Mercedes has got the two little kiddies as well - Lexi and JJ, who she adopted with Joe after Lindsey died. So it's a question of what's going to happen to them as well.

"Mercedes doesn't feel safe, she doesn't feel secure and her life's in ruins. We're going to see quite a vulnerable side of Mercedes that we haven't seen before."

She added: "It feels like I've stepped away from the old character a bit, but I do want to go back to that! I don't want to be like this for too long, but to have that year off and be a little calmer, I liked as an actress to play with that."

Hollyoaks boss Bryan Kirkwood has also been chatting about all things Mercedes, revealing that the change in her character this year stemmed from the tragic stillbirth storyline.

Bryan said: "Mercedes is another character who seems to evolve brilliantly. We thought we'd seen every facet to her, but then when we told the stillbirth story 12 months ago, Jen absolutely stepped up a gear and became one of the best leading ladies we've ever had in terms of her performance.

"She really moved people in a way that we weren't expecting. We had a responsibility to grow the character up in the aftermath of that. So we saw her want the thing that she didn't used to want. She wanted stability and she wanted kids."

----------

lizann (03-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

give her time and she will be with freddie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

she is up duffy with 1st baby

----------


## Perdita

Mercedes McQueen finds herself at the centre of two huge Hollyoaks storylines next week as she desperately tries to console Scott Drinkwell â and sees a glimpse of Ryan Knight's dodgy side.

As Mercedes and Scott's friendship grows by the day, she decides to accompany him when he heads off to meet the man he thinks is his biological father.

Although it turns out that the mystery man isn't actually Scott's dad, he does still have some crucial information to share as he lets Scott know that the mysterious Greta is actually his mother Maggie. But with Maggie sadly not wanting anything to do with Scott, could this push him over the edge?

In a separate development, Mercedes also makes a very intriguing discovery when she finds an envelope of money stashed away in Ryan's flat, but is this another clue to his darker side?

Here, Jennifer Metcalfe reveals all the gossip you need to know on an eventful few days ahead for Mercy.

Can you tell us what happens with Mercedes and Scott over the next few days?

"Mercedes and Lily go with Scott to meet who he thinks is his real dad, which is funny in itself because they have to sneak into a press interview in a linen trolley! They can tell that Scott's really nervous, but they both want to be there for him.

"They meet 'Ken', but he tells Scott that he's not his dad and reveals that Greta is actually Maggie â his real mum. Scott is shocked and wants to go straight over to see Maggie for more answers."

What happens next?

"After being rejected by Maggie, Scott takes matters into his own hands and ends up trashing her house, which Mercedes walks in on. Mercedes drives the mischief in their friendship, which I really like because Scott's mischievous as it is, but she gives him an extra push.

"Towards the end, Mercedes encourages Scott to pour whiskey over Maggie's record player â just to get her back for what she's done and not thinking about the consequences, dangers or health hazards of that.

"They only realise that the record player has caught fire when DS Thorpe tells them and reveals that some of Scott's belongings were found at the house. Then they realise they're in deep, deep trouble."

Hollyoaks: Scott and Mercedes trash Greta's flat
Â©  LIME PICTURES
The next few episodes are also pretty big for Mercedes and Ryan. How are things going with them at the moment?

"Mercedes knows there's something not quite right â one minute he's hot, and the next minute he's cold. She doesn't really know where she stands. She thought that Ryan was different, but he's just like all the other guys she's been with.

"Mercedes and Ryan actually connect on quite a nice level, though. They have a good chemistry together and in this next week, they do form a genuine friendship. They comfort each other about Joe and Amy's deaths, which leads to them kissing and getting in bed together, which works for them in that moment and they just roll with it."

But things quickly turn sour...

"Everything's actually fine, until Mercedes finds a suspicious amount of cash hidden in Ryan's flat the next morning. At first she's like 'Oh, you can take me shoppingâ¦', but he bites and she knows there's something not quite right about this money.

"She asks him outright and he's not giving her an inch, but she still knows there's something he's hiding."

Does Mercedes see a future with Ryan?

"At the minute, no. She didn't think he was like other guys, but he seems to be going that way, so I don't think she's even thinking about a future with Ryan yet. She's enjoying her time with him because he's the first person she's been with after Joe that she's connected with and I think she's living in the moment.

"But I do think there's a vulnerable, desperate side to Mercedes where she does want that man to live happily ever after with her and that's never going to change."

After these events, does Mercedes have any suspicions that Ryan might not be as clean-cut as he makes out?

"She does, but I think she likes that â she's not worried that he's done anything too bad. Mercedes has always liked a bit of a bad boy and she hasn't had one for a while, so it wouldn't put her off if he was being a bit dodgy â as long as it wasn't anything too serious. She tries to pretend that she's all moral, but deep down we know she's not."

As next week goes on, how does Mercedes help Scott get out of trouble?

"Mercedes asks Ryan to help get the charges dropped against Scott for setting fire to Maggie's house, but Ryan says he can't and reminds her that he's helped her before so he's not doing it again.

"Mercedes blackmails him and questions whether he'd want Uncle Geoff â DS Thorpe â to hear about the money that he's been hiding. Ryan doesn't even want to go there, so it's enough to persuade him to help Scott. I think the fact that Ryan fancies Mercedes also helps to sway him!"

Once everything has settled down, what do Mercedes and Myra do to initiate Scott into the McQueen family?

"Mercedes wants to lighten Scott up a bit because she's concerned about him. She's never seen him this down, he's really grey and non-responsive and doesn't have his own biological mother or family.

"So Mercedes wants to offer him a piece of the McQueen culture and bring him into the family, which will hopefully help. They just do silly things and send him on errands around the village to pinch people's knickers and pants.

"There's also a funny moment with Nana's mobility scooter. Scott is just causing general mischief and 'being a McQueen' and they bring him into the family."

It's still not enough to cheer Scott up, though. Does Mercedes realise just how depressed he's feeling?

"No, not at all. She thinks he's a bit down, but Scott's the sort of character who always puts on a happy front and is always going to be smiling and making jokes and putting on a faÃ§ade. I don't think she knows at all how deep it runs for Scott.

"There are moments in hindsight when Scott is actually crying out for attention, but Mercedes doesn't pick up on it. As far as she's concerned he's just her fun best mate, who can get over anything and doesn't let it affect him.

"Mercedes would be gutted if she realised how down Scott really was, because she has built such a bond with him and part of why she loves him is that she doesn't have to think about what she says. She thinks he's as tough as steel and he can just cope with it."

Mercedes McQueen and Lily Drinkwell join Scott Drinkwell as he meets the man he thinks is his dad in Hollyoaks
Â©  LIME PICTURES
We know that you'll be going on maternity leave soon. What will you miss about Hollyoaks while you're away?

"Obviously the people. Every day when you come into work, it's like working with your best mates, especially when you've worked here for 11 years. I'll just miss seeing the people every day and having a little chit-chat. I will not miss the 7am starts!"

Have you and Chelsee Healey (Goldie) been swapping baby advice?

"We have a little chat now and again. We're as bad as each other, though! She's got the same attitude as me, we're both going to take it in our stride and see how it goes each day. The odd time one of us will find something out that the other one doesn't know, we'll help each other out â we've had some emotional moments, it doesn't take much!

"It's quite nice really because we're both going 'What the hell is going on?' I'm going to be in Newcastle for maternity leave and Chelsee will be in Manchester, but we're hoping to meet up when the babies are here for a play date."


Digital Spy

----------


## tammyy2j

Jennifer Metcalfe has revealed plans to take 12 months off when her maternity leave begins later this year.

----------


## lizann

mercedes returns for her wedding in magaluf is she marrying ex russ?

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...te-in-majorca/

----------


## lizann

keeping it in the family with sylver, bad girl mercy back  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

"There's something coming up soon that I can't forgive her for," the actress told Inside Soap. "I'm a little but nervous, actually â it's the worst thing she's ever done!"

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/holl...one-storyline/

----------


## lizann

talk of liam getting her hooked on drugs

----------


## lizann

send her to prison fast, pin harry's murder on her

----------


## lizann

mercedes will end up with a baby by liam pass off as sylver's

----------


## lizann

she is shot, whodoneit

----------


## lizann

she played liam the dope well

----------


## lizann

warren moves into the pub and makes a move on mercedes, old flames reignited for the pair

----------


## lizann

up duffy again

----------


## lizann

preggers by romeo?

----------


## lizann

gone for good with killer son bobby?

----------


## lizann

felix next for her

----------

